# Ropp Pipes - Any information?



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi,
I'm an avid collector of all things Ropp. Any other collectors or "just" smokers out there? I'm particularly interested if any of you have any catalogues which might help date some of the pipes I have. There is precious lettle on the web for this mark. Calatlogues, when they come up tend to be pricey and undated.
Cheers,
Robert


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

What appalling spelling! I'm ashamed.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a couple of Ropp pipes. They smoke well. Good luck getting info on these. Not sure why but French pipes have little love here and on other sites.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Usine de pipes Ropp, Baume-les-Dames (Doubs)


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Ropp, if I'm not mistaken, made their name with French cherrywood pipes that had a very natural, rustic look (not unlike a cob). I know they made briars for a time also. I see them on ebay quite a bit, even some unsmoked ones. Not aware of any negative sentiments towards them. Here's a few pages on themhttp://www.chriskeene.com/75comoycat10


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ChronoB said:


> Ropp, if I'm not mistaken, made their name with French cherrywood pipes that had a very natural, rustic look (not unlike a cob).


 I had one in college! As I recall, it didn't cost very much. I have no idea what happened to it.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

That's right - they made their name for Cherrywood pipes and produced them in huge numbers, mostly at low price point, for over 120 years, together with a huge array of briar pipes at all price points. They are rather unloved, which suits me fine as they don't attract high prices. They are pipes that many had "years ago" and I'd struggle to fine anyone with a bad word about them. Information is thin on the ground which makes dating or any other information mostly guesswork. 
Thanks for your interest.

Cheers,
Robert


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

My cherrywood looked like this one:










I think it cost $5 in 1961, but I can't be sure.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

They cost a bit more these days if you find an unused one. Still probably cheaper in real terms that when you bought yours. They are "inexpensive" rather than "cheap", I think. Quality is maintained despite the low price point. The Cherrywoods are also pretty well indestructable; most tend to crack in some way but it doesn't affect use and you'd need to try really hard to burn through them.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Another French made piece of pipe esoterica..

JIMA - A "system" pipe, don't know the dates they were made. Plastic and metal frame with a "high tech" ceramic liner and a condensation tube with "electrostatic" filter. Hard to resist. I fancied having one just to see and got one on eBay for about USD15 delivered. Unfortunately, it was unused and I couldn't bring myself to use it. It had to be for the "Collection". I got one lightly smoked some months later and...

It was a revelation. The only system pipe that I've ever used that was worth the effort. (Falcon excluded - hardly a "system" - and Peterson which I've never smoked). It did what it said on the tin. Cool, dry smoke. First bowl I smoked I just puffed away and was a bit annoyed when it went out unexpectedly. The tobacco was burnt to the last strand. Really recommended as a pipe for when you are out and about; no problems refilling without resting or even allowing to cool properly.

Thoughts and experiences?


----------

